# Pricing for a Pair of Breeding Red Devil Cichlid



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I have an uncle who has like 30 of these guys in his tank and he needs to get rid of some but what we want to know is how much would a breeding pair go for? Like a reasonable fair price but not expensive.

They are big like 10 inches long

Looks like this

http://72.167.47.62/imgs/fish/red-devil-cichlid-profile.jpg


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The last breeding pair of those I bought was in 2005 and it ran me about twenty dollars for a pair of adults. This was from a breeder.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> The last breeding pair of those I bought was in 2005 and it ran me about twenty dollars for a pair of adults. This was from a breeder.


thanks, so i guess $15 seems reasonable?

would anybody know if finactics sells them and for how much?


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

I might be wrong on this, but most stores don't want to/carry big cichlids, unless hobbyists turn them in.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> I might be wrong on this, but most stores don't want to/carry big cichlids, unless hobbyists turn them in.


true most don't but I have seen jaguar and green terror cichlids at Lucky's which are bigger than these guys and I know Finactics specializes in Cichlids which is why I was curious to whether they stock them


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> true most don't but I have seen jaguar and green terror cichlids at Lucky's which are bigger than these guys and I know Finactics specializes in Cichlids which is why I was curious to whether they stock them


Mike is 95% malawi 4% tanganyikan 1% new world. He won't take them.

What you have is a fish which is in absolutely rock bottom demand. Perhaps even less so than convict cichlids. It's not that $15 is bad- it's a very good price- it's that nobody wants them. Frankly there are more interesting fish that are the same size and similarly priced. No offense just being honest.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Byronicle said:


> true most don't but I have seen jaguar and green terror cichlids at Lucky's which are bigger than these guys and I know Finactics specializes in Cichlids which is why I was curious to whether they stock them


Why don't you or your uncle phone these stores and others and ask if they are interested in buying them? You'll likely get more as store credit than as cash.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Mike is 95% malawi 4% tanganyikan 1% new world. He won't take them.
> 
> What you have is a fish which is in absolutely rock bottom demand. Perhaps even less so than convict cichlids. It's not that $15 is bad- it's a very good price- it's that nobody wants them. Frankly there are more interesting fish that are the same size and similarly priced. No offense just being honest.


Non taken just thought I should ask



bae said:


> Why don't you or your uncle phone these stores and others and ask if they are interested in buying them? You'll likely get more as store credit than as cash.


Yea I know but I just always had bad experiences before of either bad communication or rude behaviour. But yea you are right though, might as well give them another call got nothing to lose


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> Non taken just thought I should ask
> 
> Yea I know but I just always had bad experiences before of either bad communication or rude behaviour. But yea you are right though, might as well give them another call got nothing to lose


Wong's Aquarium always used to carry large numbers of these. They sold them cheap though so I doubt they'd pay you more than five dollars per fish if that.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You could take them to the fish Auction

Details below. I am not affiliated with the club but should be there.
------------------------------------------------------------------

2010 SPRING FISH AUCTION being organized by the Peel Regional Aquarium Club. This event will allow all fish lovers to meet our fellow enthusiasts, exchange ideas and of course bid on more wonderful fish and hardware.

We are having this event on Sunday February 28th, 2010 at the Royal Canadian Legion # 609, 1133 Queen Street East in Brampton, Ontario. This is just east of Highway 410 at Queen Street.

The Auction will start at 10 am with the doors opening at 7.30 am.

Do you have items to sell, then all sellers can register from 8 am to get a good table.

All the rules and forms can be downloaded from the PRAC web site at www.peelaquariumclub.org.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> thanks, so i guess $15 seems reasonable?
> 
> would anybody know if finactics sells them and for how much?


$15 for a breeding pair is a very good price. BTW, do you have actual pictures of these fishy? Thanks


----------



## eagle (Oct 19, 2010)

*wanted red devil*

i am interseted in an adult female red devil if you have


----------

